# ملكة جمال القرن الهندية تحصد لقب ملكة الجمال الدائم



## نغم (10 أكتوبر 2010)

عندما يجتمع اللون الأسمر مع العينان الخضراوتان، هنا نقف عاجزين عن اي تعليق امام هذا الجمال، نحن نتحدث عن نجمة السينما الهندية (بوليوود) وملكة جمال القرن ايشوريا راي باتشان التي إحتلت مكانة رفيعة في عالم الجمال، وذلك بعد أن شرفها أحد ابطال السينما الغربية (هوليوود) بلقب ملكة الجمال الدائم.
وأفادت قناة (أ.ر.واي) الإخبارية الباكستانية الناطقة باللغة الأردية بأن جمال ايشوريا جمال دائم ولم يتأثر مع مرور الوقت. وتعد ايشوريا راي باتشان من أبرز نجوم السينما الهندية واشتهرت لجمالها ورقصها الكلاسيكي المميز. يذكر أن إيشوريا (ملكة جمال العالم لعام 1994م) قد شاركت في أكثر من 100 فيلم هندي ولا تزال تحظى بلقب أجمل امرأة في العالم، كما أن العديد من المتاحف العالمية ترغب في توقيع اتفاقية معها للحصول على عينيها بعد وفاتها للاحتفاظ بها كرمز للجمال الذي سحر الكثيرين.


----------



## tasoni queena (10 أكتوبر 2010)

السمر اللى عنيهم ملونة بيبقوا جمال فعلا 

شكرا ليكى نغم للصور والمعلومات

بس مش مكانه فى الترفيهى​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (10 أكتوبر 2010)

*أيشوريا ملكه حقيقه
فنها ورقصها وجمالها
شكرا ع الصور والمعلومات​*


----------



## ++ كاترين ++ (10 أكتوبر 2010)

*اشوريا بتستحق تكون ملكة جمال*

*بحبها كتيييييير*

*شكرا نغم*

*دمت بود* 

*،،*​


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (10 أكتوبر 2010)

اللللللله  جميله قوي


----------



## النهيسى (10 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا جد

الرب يبارككم​


----------



## نغم (10 أكتوبر 2010)

tasoni queena قال:


> السمر اللى عنيهم ملونة بيبقوا جمال فعلا ​
> 
> شكرا ليكى نغم للصور والمعلومات​
> 
> بس مش مكانه فى الترفيهى​


 شكرا لرأيك وانا فعلا احترت فين ممكن اخلى الموضوع بس قريت معلومات الترفيهى وخليته


----------



## نغم (10 أكتوبر 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *أيشوريا ملكه حقيقه​*
> *فنها ورقصها وجمالها*
> 
> *شكرا ع الصور والمعلومات*​


 نورت بردك


----------



## back_2_zero (11 أكتوبر 2010)

جميلة اوى فعلا تستاااااهل ​


----------



## Sibelle (11 أكتوبر 2010)

يا اختي حلللللللللوة حلوة​


----------



## marmora jesus (11 أكتوبر 2010)

لون عينيها جامد اوي
بسم الصليب عليها
تسلم ايدك يا قمر​


----------



## kalimooo (12 أكتوبر 2010)

منتهى الجمال بالفعل 

مشكوورة يا نغم

الرب يبارك فيكِ


----------



## نغم (12 أكتوبر 2010)

back_2_zero قال:


> جميلة اوى فعلا تستاااااهل ​


 نورتى الموضوع


----------



## نغم (12 أكتوبر 2010)

sibelle قال:


> يا اختي حلللللللللوة حلوة​


 هههههه شكرا لمشاركتك


----------



## نغم (12 أكتوبر 2010)

marmora jesus قال:


> لون عينيها جامد اوي
> 
> بسم الصليب عليها
> 
> تسلم ايدك يا قمر​


 شكرا لمشاركتك الجميلة


----------



## نغم (12 أكتوبر 2010)

كليمو قال:


> منتهى الجمال بالفعل
> 
> مشكوورة يا نغم
> 
> الرب يبارك فيكِ


 ويبارك فيك بشكرك جدا على تواجدك الدائم ف ى مواضيعى...


----------



## نغم (12 أكتوبر 2010)

النهيسى قال:


> شكرا جد​
> 
> 
> الرب يبارككم​


 منور استاذ نهيسى


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (12 أكتوبر 2010)

*اااااااااااه قمووووووووووورة جدا وبحبها *
*ميرسي ليكي*​


----------

